# Rettangolo di contorno alle stampe...[Risolto]

## canduc17

Ciao.

Ho configurato una stampante HP Photosmart C5100 con cups.

Funziona bene, l'unico problema che mi dà è che con le applicazioni non kde (come Adobe Reader, Inkscape, Gimp) mi stampa sempre un fastidiosissimo rettangolo nero di contorno su ogni pagina...

In queste applicazioni, la stampante viene chiamata con il comando:

```
Photosmart_C5100
```

Come posso fare per eliminarlo?

----------

## canduc17

Nessuna idea? Nenche sul forum di open printing mi rispondono...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## X-Act!

Hai provato a controllare nell'interfaccia web di configurazione di cups se c'è qualcosa a riguardo?

Mi sembra improbabile, ma potrebbe essere che applicazioni kde (usando kdeprint) bypassino alcune impostazioni proprie di cups, mentre quelle non kde le onorino alla lettera...

----------

## Kind_of_blue

a me succedeva lo stesso quando nel centro di controllo avevo impostato margini personalizzati molto piu risicati di quelli standard, e poi ricambiavo le impostazioni all'atto della stampa (lo spazio tra i margini preimpostati e quelli nuovi mi veniva stampato in nero).

Ma con l'attuale installazione di Gentoo non mi succede piu

Edito:

Tra l'altro non ho trovato alcuna voce per impostare la "stampa di una cornice" (abbastanza tipica dei gestori della stampa su Windows)

----------

## canduc17

Ho fatto un test di stampa con il mio utente e un altro che ho creato sul mio desktop.

Ho provato a fare 3 stampe con il primo e 3 con il secondo: per entrambi una con Firefox, una con Inkscape ed una con Adobe Reader.

Il risultato è stato che con il secondo utente le stampe vengono perfette (  :Shocked:  ), mentre con il mio utente normale viene creata la cornice in tutte e tre.

Inoltre con l'utente normale, per Adobe Reader e Firefox, l'orientazione della carta di default è pure orizzontale!

Secondo voi dove posso andare a controllare per risolvere questo maccherone?

EDIT: Risolto nel forum internazionale in questo topic!

----------

